# The best advice for getting a Civil Service Job



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

I am amazed at how many people are trying to get on a civil service department in MA and have no clue what will get them a job. I am going to share a secret that most of the candidates who get job offers will tell you is your best bet.....Ready for the great advice...JOIN THE MILITARY!!!! While it is not 100% that you will get a job offer as a veteran you will most definitely have a better shot than if you are a non-vet and the military experience is invaluable.....plus after ten years you can buy back your military time towards your retirement. This is just my opinion and advice to people who may be considering a career in LE.

KM


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats on figuring that out.....How long did it take you.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for that revalation. Use the search button to see how many threads have covered this.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Gee.........ya think?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I think we will add this to the "wealth of information" file :roll:


----------

